

Apple Is Reportedly Buying Taylor Swift’s Label - Audiophilip
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2015/02/09/apple-reportedly-buying-taylor-swifts-label

======
skorecky
This is old "Monday, February 9, 2015"

------
Snowalker
lol old

